# Going Insane?!?!?



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

hi girls! how is everyone today? i don't post on here very often, but am looking for some advice...

i'm currently on CD34, 14DPO and am expecting AF to show her face today (or maybe not!!!) 
my CD21 bloods showed Prog Levels of 13 - not high enough to show that I had OV'd, but high enough to show that something was indeed happening! CD24 bloods showed a nice high level, enough to suggest that I had definitely OV'd! going by when I had a sore belly etc etc, I '_think_' I OV'd on CD19...

going on this basis, all symptoms below are going on me OV'ing on CD19.

*5DPO * - 1 or 2 short stabbing pains - enough to have me leaning over in sudden pain. didn't last long tho.
*7DPO* - short stabbing pains in my lower belly all day long. this was before I'd had my CD24 blood results back, so actually thought I was OV'ing that day. pains lasted til late evening.
*5DPO* - *14DPO* - not been dizzy as such, but definitely feeling light headed - kinda like i'm not entirely with it, a bit 'spaced-out' so to speak
*11DPO* - AF type cramps for an hour or so, didn't come to anything
*11DPO* - *14DPO* - swollen gums
*14DPO* - no AF but BFN

oh, and I've been constantly hungry for the last week or so - I can eat something that fills me up, but be starving again 30 minutes later! 

normally in the run up to AF, I eat sweets & chocolate like its going out of fashion, and also have _VERY_ smelly wind (sorry, TMI!!!), but this month - *NOTHING*!

any idea if I could actually be PG, or am I just reading too much into everything  really thought AF would be here today...I 'normally' come on during the night!

Gillian xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

mrscoops  You're not going insane, babe.. else I am nuts along with you! [ok, that might be about right lol]

Yes, there is a chance you could be pg. Don't get me wrong.. I'm not one to raise hopes etc, but from what you have said - especially the no af, there is a chance that you are  I'm very much in the same place as you, only I have also had a crazy skin breakout, I'm peeing all the time, sore bbs, I have backache and pains in my uterus/groin/pubic area and I am sooooo restless. << All of these things, with the exception of just a couple, I have either _had_ or _still do _ experience with af.. so I can't say that I am or am not preg. On Clomid, I've learned that just about any se is possible and most of them are like preg symptoms, unfortunately [it's a cruel drug]

There is a chance both of us are having our BFP, mrscoops. I'll keep you in my thoughts and send you   vibes!

Good luck


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey, saw this thread and i am defo going                           

Well thats  better  

Girls i hope and you get you BFP


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Bella >>   <<  Hang in there, sweetheart


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Bella & Serenfach!

POAS last night & this morning and am pretty sure I have my BFP!  am going to ask the Clinic to do bloods to confirm, but there was definitely a line on the test I did this morning...  

good luck to you both too!  hope you get your BFP's soon!

xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Wahay mrscoops! Nice going!   

CONGRATS!  

  Blood tests confirm it for you, babe Xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats Mrscoops, it sounds very good news 

SF how are you this morning? what time are you of getting bloods taken?
Good luck hun


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

Bella / Seren - phoned the FC this morning who said 'a line's a line'!  said it would still be faint as only 4 weeks today, but no need for bloods to confirm!

am booked in for my 7 week scan on 10th June!

best of luck to you both...

xx


----------



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, another   They're coming thick & fast now.

   MrsCoops. Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months.


----------

